# 16 x 16 Stahls The Hot One - Is It Worth $300?



## justing30 (Sep 25, 2008)

I found a used Stahls The Hot One 16 x 16 for sale by me for $300. Im curious if anyone could help me out and if this is worth it or not. I go to the stahls website but there only Hot One model they have is a 15 x 15.

16" x 16" stahls "Hot One" t-shirt press. PRICE DROP!!!!! - Detroit Business Items For Sale - Kijiji Detroit, Michigan

There is the link with pictures. Any help would be greatly appreciated and i am new to this.

Thanks


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

The brand is good but the press looks old. I cant tell from the pics if it has an upper floating platon. I do see a teflon skirt on the lower platon. I would run over there if its a close location and do a plastisol print test with the unit. If it prints a stock transfer well and does what you need make an offer. $300.00 might be a bit high for a used unit in that condition. I would want to pick that up as a bargain.


----------



## justing30 (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks so much for the help. If im looking to spend around $300 on a good press to start out, what would you recommend?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

This isnt a recommend as I dont have this unit but there are some folks under the cheap heatpress thread who have purchased a Sunie unit. I think they are $300 or a bit less. You might go read that thread and take a look at the website.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

This is good price for that press it looks in good shape I sale used press and that would be good buy. but I would go check it and test it if you can you will find that used press the resale is going up on them and to get deals any more our getting hard to get. 

Or Sunie is very good press and would buy of there web site you can get three year *Warranty* 
here is there web site!
www.sunie.com


----------

